# Nikon D40 - Exposure Compensation issue



## duskpony (Nov 17, 2010)

Scenario:

I wanted to shoot a long exposure shot of a waterfall. It was 8 a.m. I set my tripod and moved the dial to 'Manual' mode and tried to adjust shutter time by rotating the adjustment dial. Everytime I do this the camera changes the Exposure Compensation Value!! I could not understand this strange mechanism. 

So if I set 1 second as the shutter time, the Exp Compensation moves to a extreme left, thus overexposing the picture :er:

Any solution to this  problem would be really appreciated?


----------



## KmH (Nov 17, 2010)

Read your camera users manual.

If you don't have one, you can download it at www.nikonusa.com.

My users manual is always in my camera bag.


----------



## jkevin (Nov 17, 2010)

i just use shutter prority works great i have the same camera


----------



## ann (Nov 17, 2010)

you have gotten yourself into the exposure compensation function; as Keith recommends you need to read the manual to find out how to get out.

as an aside, if you want a long exposure during the day you will need to consider a ND filter.


----------

